# Shower drain and Spud - Cast vs. PVC



## wyoredman (Oct 10, 2013)

Which do you prefer, cast iron or PVC drains and adjustable spuds, when installing the drain on new tile showers?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pvc.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

PVC.... The only time I use cast iron is if it is just a replacement and there is a cast iron drain in place already.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use the cast iron Zurn in custom tile applications. A bit pricey but they are nice.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PVC Kerdi drain only. All others are flawed


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> I use the cast iron Zurn in custom tile applications. A bit pricey but they are nice.


The only disadvantage with using these is that custom finishes require a trip to the plater.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Will said:


> PVC Kerdi drain only. All others are flawed


What's the advantage of the Kerdi Will?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's the system of a surface applied membrane vs a mold infested and leaking shower that has a traditional shower pan. There not even close, if anyone is doing a traditional shower pan they are doing doing a disservice to there customer by not learning how to do a surface applied membrane. Not just an opinion of mine, it's a fact.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Will said:


> It's the system of a surface applied membrane vs a mold infested and leaking shower that has a traditional shower pan. There not even close, if anyone is doing a traditional shower pan they are doing doing a disservice to there customer by not learning how to do a surface applied membrane. Not just an opinion of mine, it's a fact.


Would a hot mop be considered "traditional"? That's how we do it here never heard or seen the Kerdi system. Never had a problem with hot mop.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> The only disadvantage with using these is that custom finishes require a trip to the plater.


Another disadvantage is they are hard to use second story a lot of times due to their height.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hot mop is way better than a PVC liner for sure, but it still promotes mold growth by having a saturated mud bed. Atleast the hot mop won't leak though


----------



## wyoredman (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

The reason I ask: 

I am roughing in a new home, I normally use the PVC type as pictured by plbgbiz, but the tile installer requested a cast iron ZURN drain. (BTW the tile guy is also installing the liner, per the HO's request).

I have never use the CI ZURN drain before. I will post pictures.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Another disadvantage is they are hard to use second story a lot of times due to their height.


They will adjust to as low as a standard PVC drain. If you flip the flashing collar upside down you can get them really low.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Will said:


> It's the system of a surface applied membrane vs a mold infested and leaking shower that has a traditional shower pan. There not even close, if anyone is doing a traditional shower pan they are doing doing a disservice to there customer by not learning how to do a surface applied membrane. Not just an opinion of mine, it's a fact.


Always wanted to try kerdi system thanks for the input. My basement shower I used a crack isolation membrane which I tried first on my basement walls. It leaked like a sieve in hard rains until it was applied. 10 years later dry as a bone and now finished living space


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> They will adjust to as low as a standard PVC drain. If you flip the flashing collar upside down you can get them really low.


Yeah I knew you could flip them, I guess I didn't have anything to compare it to since I've been using them exclusively for years. My old employer before I went out on my own used these exclusively, we worked on only high end homes, I think they have a classier look to them than most.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Kerdi is $$$. Not worth it imo


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Kerdi is $$$. Not worth it imo


Tell that to the homeowner spending $3,000+ on a 2 year old shower.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In earthquake country, if a good size one (7.0+) hits, all bets are off for pan integrity.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> In earthquake country, if a gold size one (7.0+) hits, all bets are off for pan integrity.


I would be willing to bet that you are right. Just not sure if pan integrity is the biggest concern at that point.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> In earthquake country, if a gold size one (7.0+) hits, all bets are off for pan integrity.



You can make a pan to withstand that, but the tile is another story.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> I would be willing to bet that you are right. Just not sure if pan integrity is the biggest concern at that point.


Actually, a 7.0 quake doesn't do a lot of damage to houses built in the last 20 years. Even in the '89 Loma Prieta quake (7.1), there was little damage in my area (Bay Bridge, Cypress structure and the Marina not withstanding). However, I wouldn't bet on the integrity of my shower pan (circa 1982) post quake. Not sure if it would hold a pan test today. Haven't been under to take a look. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------

